# 2007 Sentra vibrating noise help



## SuperDave21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have a 2007 2.0S CVT Sentra. I currently have 51k miles on it. Last week I noticed a strange sound coming from the front passenger side. When I was driving it sounded like there was a motorcycle/hog in front of me and I could feel the vibrations in the gas and brake pedal. I took it in to have it looked at and I/they could not replicate the sound. The next morning, I started my car and put it in Drive and before I let off the brake, I got the sound and vibration again. When I put it in any other gear, the sound and vibration go away. I have no idea what this is because I'm not a car guy at all. Has anyone else had this problem or possibly could tell me where to look for a fix? Any help would be much appreciated!

Dave


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you get any noise/vibration if it's in Neutral or Park?


----------



## SuperDave21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Faja said:


> Do you get any noise/vibration if it's in Neutral or Park?


Nope not at all. I only get the vibration and the noise when I put it into Drive and then again at lower gears when the car first starts up. Once I'm on the road, the noise slowly goes away and then stops altogether. I had a guy at work hear it since he is car guy of sorts and he said it could be my motor mounts? Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

SuperDave21 said:


> Nope not at all. I only get the vibration and the noise when I put it into Drive and then again at lower gears when the car first starts up. Once I'm on the road, the noise slowly goes away and then stops altogether. I had a guy at work hear it since he is car guy of sorts and he said it could be my motor mounts? Thank you for the quick reply!


Yes, could be motor mounts or a failing torque converter.


----------



## SuperDave21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Faja said:


> Yes, could be motor mounts or a failing torque converter.


Ok, so would both of those problems be covered under the powertrain warranty of 60mo or 60k miles? My factory warranty expired a long time ago and I just want to know how much it's all going to cost me before I take it in. Thank you again!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

SuperDave21 said:


> Ok, so would both of those problems be covered under the powertrain warranty of 60mo or 60k miles? My factory warranty expired a long time ago and I just want to know how much it's all going to cost me before I take it in. Thank you again!


Assuming it's the passenger side motor mount, that should be fairly inexpensive to change but I don't think it would be covered and you should check that FIRST!! I'm not sure if the torque converter would be covered so maybe a call to the dealer would be in order but definitely have a private shop take a look at the mount first and see what they say before taking it to the dealer.


----------



## SuperDave21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Faja said:


> Assuming it's the passenger side motor mount, that should be fairly inexpensive to change but I don't think it would be covered and you should check that FIRST!! I'm not sure if the torque converter would be covered so maybe a call to the dealer would be in order but definitely have a private shop take a look at the mount first and see what they say before taking it to the dealer.


Thank you so much for your help! I'm going to contact a mechanic today and see if they can look at my mounts and then go from there. I will update the thread with my findings. Hopefully it will just be a loose or broken mount! Thanks again!


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

The passenger side motor mounts come apart on this model. Open the hood and inspect the mount. Sometimes you will see pieces of rubber coming off of it.
The mounts are covered by the powertrain warranty.


----------



## jward2 (Jul 12, 2010)

One of the most common symptoms of bad motor mounts is excessive engine vibration, especially under heavy acceleration and/or engine revving, when engine movements are most pronounced. Motor mounts serve to stabilize and reinforce a vehicle engine; bad motor mounts allow excessive engine movement to occur, movement that is pronounced when excessive engine power is created. Bad motor mounts allow excessive engine movements to cause vehicle chassis vibrations that can travel into the passenger compartment of a vehicle, where the vibrations can often times be both felt and heard.


----------



## SuperDave21 (Aug 2, 2010)

mpe235 said:


> The passenger side motor mounts come apart on this model. Open the hood and inspect the mount. Sometimes you will see pieces of rubber coming off of it.
> The mounts are covered by the powertrain warranty.


Is there any way for me to get a picture of what they look like and where they are located by chance? I've tried searching google but didn't find anything concrete to compare it to.



jward2 said:


> One of the most common symptoms of bad motor mounts is excessive engine vibration, especially under heavy acceleration and/or engine revving, when engine movements are most pronounced. Motor mounts serve to stabilize and reinforce a vehicle engine; bad motor mounts allow excessive engine movement to occur, movement that is pronounced when excessive engine power is created. Bad motor mounts allow excessive engine movements to cause vehicle chassis vibrations that can travel into the passenger compartment of a vehicle, where the vibrations can often times be both felt and heard.


That sounds like exactly what's happening. The guy that I had look at it for me said that the engine was moving quite a bit when I revved it and that's when he came to the conclusion that it was the motor mounts.

I also found out about the recall for the side air curtain airbags as well, so I'm taking it in after work today to get that fixed and then I'll mention the motor mounts and possibly the transmission issues as well. Every time I'm driving on any road (straight, incline, decline, etc) it sounds like it's climbing a hill or pushing really hard, even though I'm not pressing the gas pedal hard. I also sometimes hear a click when I put it into Drive too. I've kept up on all maintenance so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## SuperDave21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright guys I took my car into the dealership and here's the damage...

-Two motor mounts (passenger and bottom) are broken and not covered by the powertrain warranty.

-The drive belt is cracked and about to go so it will be replaced.

-Transmission is fine

SO the total out the door is $760.00 with parts and labor. Does this sound correct?


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

SuperDave21 said:


> Alright guys I took my car into the dealership and here's the damage...
> 
> -Two motor mounts (passenger and bottom) are broken and not covered by the powertrain warranty.
> 
> ...


Engine mounts should be covered by the powertrain warranty. You may want to cal 1-800-nissan1 to confirm. I just checked the new warranty manual and it shows 3/36 but I think it may be an error in the system.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

SuperDave21 said:


> Alright guys I took my car into the dealership and here's the damage...
> 
> -Two motor mounts (passenger and bottom) are broken and not covered by the powertrain warranty.
> 
> ...


If the mounts are not covered, then I would take the car to an independent shop to have the work done. Sounds like most of that $$$$ is for labour.


----------



## SuperDave21 (Aug 2, 2010)

mpe235 said:


> Engine mounts should be covered by the powertrain warranty. You may want to cal 1-800-nissan1 to confirm. I just checked the new warranty manual and it shows 3/36 but I think it may be an error in the system.


Thank you for the heads up. I will give them a call asap this morning.



Faja said:


> If the mounts are not covered, then I would take the car to an independent shop to have the work done. Sounds like most of that $$$$ is for labour.


Well, the work has already been done and the car is ready for pick up. I haven't paid yet so I'm hoping that the phone number provided by mpe235 will let me know if I'm paying that much or not.


----------

